# Camera and Scanner Wizard



## jflan (Jun 27, 2005)

Can't get the WinXP Camera and Scanner Wizard to auto- launch with my scanner. When I go to My Pictures to try to force it, there is no task pane.

My scanner is a 98 era machine that is running on the Epson recommended W2K drivers that are not "digitally signed". (Epson Perfection 636U)

Regards,
JF


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Can you get the scanner to work (scan) by any other method ?

There's a slight S & C wizard debate going on here ..
http://forums.techguy.org/t415531.html


----------



## jflan (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes it works with 3rd party software. 

I'll check out that link.

Thanks,
JF


----------



## jflan (Jun 27, 2005)

NOYB,

Thanks again, that was a good command although for some reason Windows can't detect the scanner from that envirnment.

Everything in Device Manager appears normal except my Epson Perfection 636U is recognized as a GT 7000R. I gather that those two models are part of the same "family".

Have Irfanview on board (just getting familiar with it) but would like to figure this C&S Wizard out.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

jflan said:


> Have Irfanview on board (just getting familiar with it) but would like to figure this C&S Wizard out.


Not sure what this'll tell us ... 
But in Irfanview click on ... File > Select TWAIN source.
To have Irfanview use Windows Image Acquisition (WIA) .. I have to choose the last one.

As near as I can see ... WIA is the scanner routine used in the C & S wizard.

Do you have any similar Twain source listed ?


----------



## jflan (Jun 27, 2005)

Nope, don't show WIA.
Just my Epson TWAIN and a LaserSoft TWAIN (installed via shareware)

I'll be of the "air" for an hour or two...thanks NOYB.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I dont understand all Ive read  
But I suspect that your scanner might not be Twain compatible or you havent loaded the Twain driver.
I dont think C&S wizard or the WIA service will work without this Twain Source (Driver?)

Maybe your best bet will be to find the 3rd party scanner executable and just create a shortcut to it.

Really wish I knew what I was talking about here - and could be more help  but I dont think Autostart is the way to go for a Scanner.

On another subject  Maybe thisll help you get started with Irfanview 
http://jmrjlk.home.insightbb.com/

Bump - Anyone ??


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I've seen the problem fixed with this utility a few times:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...b6-e8fa-45c4-a171-1b389cfacdad&DisplayLang=en


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

While jflan is gone for a couple of hours (probably had honey-do chores  )  Im wondering ..
If you use Autoplay >> Camera & Scanner Wizard .. to acquire your scans  and you have more than one scan to do 
Wouldnt you have to power the scanner off  then on  to acquire each of the multiple scans ???


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't have a scanner, but as I recall, from using it with my camera -- when the autoplay dialog first comes up you are prompted to make a choice from multiple options of what to use with the device. You can opt to make that choice permanent -- and then that application automatically opens when the device is connected. It should stay open until you close it.


----------



## jflan (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. I have tried the auto-fix but to no avail, thanks.

NOYB's WIA mention is interesting. I know that my driver set is not "digitally signed" and perhaps that means that I'm missing a key file that triggers WIA? Or for that matter, launches the Wizard.

Hmmm...wonder if there's a way to trick the Wizard into launching?

My 70something mother has a Epson 1000 ICS all-in-one and uses the Wizard exclusively when she scans, aquires, exports. When she e-mails me a photo (Gmail-to-Gmail) it is open by the time I scroll to it. Whatever she's doing just plain works! No downloading and opening.

Regards,
JF


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you run *services.msc* is the Windows Image Aquisition service set to "automatic" startup? And the same for the Shell Hardware Dectection service?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm not sure what Twain is (driver - or something else ?).
The fact that Irfanview didn't see the Twain source makes me think you can't trick WIA into seeing something that's not there ... or at least visable to it.

You can force the WIA to launch by creating a shortcut to ... C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiaacmgr.exe
But - I'll bet WIA wont see the scanner... since Irfanview can't see the Twain source.

BUT - Be sure the scanner is turned on first.
This may be why Irfanview didn't see it.


----------



## jflan (Jun 27, 2005)

NOYB said:


> I'm not sure what Twain is (driver - or something else ?).
> The fact that Irfanview didn't see the Twain source makes me think you can't trick WIA into seeing something that's not there ... or at least visable to it.
> 
> You can force the WIA to launch by creating a shortcut to ... C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiaacmgr.exe
> ...


NOYB,
That's the window I'm getting when I try to force the C&S from the command prompt. However, in Irfanview my Epson TWAIN and LaserSoft TWAIN are there and Device Manager is clean (except that my 636U is seen as GT 7000)

Regards,
JF


----------



## jflan (Jun 27, 2005)

Rollin' Rog said:


> If you run *services.msc* is the Windows Image Aquisition service set to "automatic" startup? And the same for the Shell Hardware Dectection service?


Rog,

Thanks for that. I'll check into it and report back.

JF

Edit:
Found WIA in automatic and started
Found SHD in automatic and started


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

jflan said:


> NOYB, That's the window I'm getting when I try to force the C&S from the command prompt. ...JF


That's what I get when I turn off the scanner.
And - Irfanview can't see the scanner Twain source.


----------



## jflan (Jun 27, 2005)

Yeah, from the "Wizard Envirnment" my scanner doesn't exist. I just tried the command again after I restarted those two services. No joy.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

jflan said:


> Can't get the WinXP Camera and Scanner Wizard to auto- launch with my scanner. When I go to My Pictures to try to force it, there is no task pane.
> 
> My scanner is a 98 era machine that is running on the Epson recommended W2K drivers that are not "digitally signed". (Epson Perfection 636U)
> 
> ...


Don't know what you are trying to do in my pictures but can't you just go to start, programs, accessoires and click scanner wizard and scan? I have never had the XP wizard auto launch with my scanner but I am using an HP all in one. I have always had to manually call up the wizard to scan. Now with my camera it will auto load the camera wizard as soon as I put the card in the reader.


----------



## jflan (Jun 27, 2005)

My Camera and Scanner Wizard is MIA. I've even gone to the command prompt to try to force it and since it doesn't "see" my installed scanner it won't launch.
My theory is that there is something missing in my driver package that triggers Windows Image Aquisition and ultimately the Wizard.  

Regards,
JF


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Sounds like a good theory.
Can you find the executable (**.exe) in the 3rd party software that will operate the scanner ?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you go to Start > Search and plug in:

scanner and camera wizard

as the search string -- does it turn up anything?

The actual file location should be:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wiaacmgr.exe

Do you have that file?


----------



## jflan (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes, I have that file. Could not find it with a search on C&S but had success with "wiaa..."

JF


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you run it directly, does it detect anything?


----------



## jflan (Jun 27, 2005)

No, same response as trying to force it from the command prompt.

JF


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I dont see any Twain driver updates, from the Epson site, for an EP 636U that are W-XP compatible.
There is no mention that it will work with W-XP.
There are W-XP Twain drivers for the newer Epson Scanners. 
This may prevent you from ever being able to use the WIA service.
Is your scanner really an EP636U ??

Can you create a shortcut (on your desktop temporarily) to start the scanner in your 3rd party software ????

If so - you can find the link to the 3rd party program that runs the scanner.
Then - It looks like it is possible to add this function to your Autostart using TweekUI as found here.
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

Well when we went from 98 and got the new computer with XP the latest XP software we needed on the HP site was corrupt so HP had to send me a disk. While waiting they told me to use the scanner with the XP wizard to scan and print and it worked fine and I think I didn't have to do anything to set it up so I had no HP drivers for XP or anything installed but that was so long ago and maybe they had me change a setting to use it. I know they had me clear out anything from HP related to the scanner and just told me to click the wizard and use it and it worked. That's when I realized I didn't need the bulky HP software.


----------



## jflan (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes I am absolutely sure that my scanner is an Epson Perfection 636U.
I have a dialogue open with Epson and they recommended that I "try" the W2K drivers...which I have done. This is why I've been saying that my drivers are not "digitally signed". Epson has decided to not officially support this scanner under XP.

I have also tried a driver set put together by a likewise frustrated owner but I think that I get a little more speed out of this set.

Both drivers are read as GT 7000 in Device Manager. When I have a chance I'll look into that Tweakui option. Thanks.


----------



## cutiecatuk (Jul 17, 2005)

Rollin' Rog said:


> I've seen the problem fixed with this utility a few times:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...b6-e8fa-45c4-a171-1b389cfacdad&DisplayLang=en


I am trying to fix my missing photo wizard and tried to use this link but I have been told that I can't access this info as my VLK is not valid or something. Could anyone help please.

Cutie


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I was able to access that location, its a small (77K) utility download.

I did find this definition which might have some bearing on your problem:

"Entering a specially crafted Volume License Key (VLK) into a copy of Windows XP Professional disables Windows Product Activation entirely. Copies of Windows XP Professional with WPA disabled through the use of a VLK are commonly referred to as "Windows XP Corporate Edition". A VLK can be entered during installation of Windows or afterwards, by invoking the Windows Product Activation Wizard"

Is it possible you have a corporate copy of Windows that somehow has disabled your ability to update it?


----------



## cutiecatuk (Jul 17, 2005)

Knotbored - Yes it is a corporate version but I have solved my wizard problem now anyway. Apparently it clashes with Real Player and as soon as I removed RP it popped up.

Thanks for your help.

Cutie


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you need a replacement for Real Player ....
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Real_Alternative.htm


----------

